# بخصوص برنامج Solidworks 2010



## سمير السكندرى (27 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام أنا أسستخدم برامج السوليد ورك والأوتوكاد والماتلاب وغيرها من البرامج المعروفة لنا كمهندسين
وأريد تجميع جهاز يتلاءم مع هذه البرامج 
ما هى مواصفات البروسيسور والرامات والفيجا؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

